# ++لماذا.................صمت يسوع؟؟!++



## sam_msm (20 أغسطس 2007)

++لماذا.................صمت يسوع؟؟!++ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المسيح يسوع هو الذى قدم نفسه عوض عنا نحن الخطاة وقبل الدينونة وحكم الموت من أجلنا .وصار خطية وهو ينبوع الطهارة والبر الاوحد:

لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه 2كو 5: 21

يارب يسوع أنا الذى صنعت الشر وانت الذى تألمت.
يدى هى التى صنعت الاثم ولكن يدك هى التى سمرت على الصليب.
قلبى هو الذى تحرك وفرح وأشتاق للشر ولكن قلبك هو الذى حزن وبكى فى بستان جسثمانى بدل الدموع دم أن فرحت وتهللت بالاثم وانت حزنت وأكتأبت عوض عنى.
أنا كل عمرى أجول أصنع الشر بينما أنت الذى كنت تجول لتصنع الخير.
انا الذى دنس فكره دائمأ بكل أفكار الدنس والخطية بينما أنت الذى كللت بتاج من الشوك كل شوكه غرست فى رأسك هى كل فكرة شريرة تمتعت أنا بها .
انا الذى قدم نفسه بأرادته الى الشيطان ليملك عليا ولكن انت الذى قدم يده بأرادته ليكبل بالحبال عوض عنى حتى يمكن أن أتحرر.
ان الذى سلم نفسه طوعيه للعالم وشهواته وانت الذى قبل حكم العالم عليه ,وبأرادته وانت مظلوم وتستطيع أن تبرر نفسك بكلمة واحده.
فأنت الذى برر المرأة التى أمسكت فى ذات الفعل بكلمة واحدة من فمك , ولم يقدر أى شخص أن يتقدم ليحكم عليها رغم أنها كانت خطية ومستحقة الموت .

فأذا كنت بررت المرأة المستحقة الدينونة الا كنت غير قادر أن تبرر نفسك؟؟!!

وأنت طهر الاطهار وليس فيك ذرة شر .ولكن لم تريد أن تتبرر لانك تريد أن تموت لكى أحيا أنا الميت والمستحق الموت .

حبيبيى......................يسوع

قبلت أن تجلد تسعة وثلاثون جلده كل واحدة منها مزقت جسدك الطاهر .وأنا الذى مزق جسده بالاثم والشر والدنس.

المفروض أن من يتمزق هو جسدى أنا الشرير والدنس أنا الذى صنع بجسده الشر والخطية ولكن أنت تعلم أذا قبلت أنا هذه الجلدات مؤكد سوف أموت وبالتالى سوف أذهب للهلاك ولكن أنت تعلم متى أنت قبلت الموت فيك سوف تقضى على الموت وبالموت تبيد الموت فقبلته.

وعلقت على الصليب وصرت ملعون لانه ملعون كل من علق على خشبه , ولكن الحقيقة الملعون هو أنا من بدء حياتى أصنع الشر وأستحق اللعنة ولكن قبلت اللعنة من أجلى حتى أقبل أنا بركات الاب .

الهى الهى ............

فزعت روحك عندما حول الاب وجهه عنك. وصرخت بكل ما تبقى لك من قوة الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى؟

قطعآ حول الاب وجهه عنك لان كل أثامى بل وكل خطايا العالم كله وضعت عليك أيها البار والذى لم يوجد فيك غش .ولكن لانك أبن الله بالطبيعة والجوهر فمستحيل أن تنفصل عن الله وبهذا صار لى هبة و تأمين للمستقبل لى ولكل البشرية أن الله الاب منذ هذه الحظة التى حول وجهه عنك والى قيام الساعة مستحيل أن يحجب وجهه عن أى أنسان خاطئ يترجى وجهه .

حتى وبعد أن قبلت الموت عوض عنى أنا الميت ,لم أشفق عليك بل من كثرة أثمى طعنت بحربة فى جنبك ففى الوقت خرج دم وماء علامة على أنتصارك على الموت وأنت فى الموت فأنت قدوس الله الحى الذى لا يموت .

وتركت أثار جروحك أيضآ يا أبن الله حتى بعد قيامتك فالقيامة قادرة على محو أى أثار للموت ولكن أنت لا تريد أن تمحى أثار جروحك حتى كل مرة أتطلع اليها أتذكر أنى أنا الذى جرحك و أنت التى قبلت كل هذه الجرحات من أجل حبى.

ماذا أفعل الان يارب مقابل كل هذا العمل الضخم والذى لا يستطيع عقلى أن يحده .
أعطينى يا حبيبى يسوع أن أتأمل كل وقت وكل ساعة فى صليبك وجروحك لعل نفسى تكف الان على جرحك من جديد.

أعطينى نور يارب ونعمة لكى أكتشف ولو شعاع من حبك لى والذى جعلك تقبل كل هذا من أجلى .حتى أذا ما عاينت نفسى حبك وكل أعمال محبتك أقبل أن أقطع أى عضو فى جسدى بشجاعة روحك القدوس يعثرنى خيرأ لى أن أتقابل معك فى نهار الابدية وأنا ناقص عضو من جسدى على أن أفقدك أنت الذى تحبنى بهذه الطريقة العجيبة .

هبنى أن أموت بقوة فعل موتك على الصليب يارب عن كل ما فى العالم من شهوات وغرور.
هبنى أن أصمت عندما أظلم أو يأخذ حقى كرامة لصمتك أمام من كان يحاكمك وانت قاضى المسكونة كلها بالعدل.

هبنى أن أقبل بسهولة أن أحول خدى الى كل من يريد أن يلطمه كرامة ليك أنت الاله خالق السماء والارض الذى لطم فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه.

هبنى أن لا أتذمر عندما تضيق عليا سبيل الحياة والاضطهاد بل أصمت صمتك الذى زلزل السماء والارض.
هبنى أن أفرح أذا بصق عليا العالم وأفرزنى من أجلك كرامة لك أنت الذى لا تطيق الملائكة أن تتطلع على عظمة مجدك , ورغم ذلك بصق عليك الخطاة.

أخيرآ هبنى يارب أن أتضرع وأصلى من كل قلبى بكل نقاوة لكل أعدائى كرامة لك يا من طلب من أجل كل من لطمك وبصق عليك وسمر المسامير فى جسدك .


----------



## the servant (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++لماذا.................صمت يسوع؟؟!++*

سلام ونعمة اخي الغالي,,,

كلام رائع ان دل يدل علي ضعف نفوسنا وشقاوتها اذ ظلت وحيدة بعيدة
عن مصدر حياتها وهو الرب يسوع,,, يسوع بيجي كل يوم ويخبط علي قلوبنا
باكي وبيقولنا انا اشترتكم بالغالي وانتم بعتوني بالرخيص


----------



## sam_msm (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++لماذا.................صمت يسوع؟؟!++*

شكرآ المسيح يبارك فى حياتك


----------

